# Obnoxious Yellow Tang



## Hoppy (May 3, 2009)

We just added some new fish to our salt water tank, including a copperbanded butterfly, yellow watchman, and a few others. 

We initially had a yellow tang and a mandarin gobi.

The yellow tang likes to chase around the copperband. (because they're about the same size and color?) My parents took him out of the tank and put him in a fish bowl with some oxygen, which obviously isn't good for him. 

So I need to ask.
Since he's been out of the tank for a while (over 12 hours) will he stop being as territorial, so I can put him back in. *OR. *Will he go back to his old ways chasing the other fish when I put him back in?

If so we have to take him back to the store.

Thanks.


----------

